# New Center Console & Boss Joystick mount.



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Since it's been too warm for the snow to stick and the Bears weren't on until now I worked on the truck a little bit earlier.

Removed my center front seat (have a 40/20/40 split bench) and swapped in a center console out of a 08 Super Duty. Bolts right in, only ~1.75" shorter than the center seat so it still works great as an armrest. 
Main reason for the swap was the increased room for storage, lots of storage room in the 08 center console.
There is a power point inside the console.....I may wire that up once I get a chance, plug is on ouside of the console right along the passenger seat.

I also mounted my pedestal for my Boss joystick controller. Perfect height and distance for my hand with my arm on the console.

Old seat on the right (with a wet okole seat cover) with the 08 console on the left:


























I also followed Doakster's lead and wrapped my hydraulic hoses:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good. theres definately some room in that console


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What are the hoses wrapeed with and do you have any better pics? What is the benefit of wrapping them?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Couple pics of my wrap job.

It's made of neoprene, self adhesive, very good stuff to protect hydraulic hose, a bit pricey though, there are other options, but I feel this is the best one.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wrap*

the wrap keeps the hose's from abrading when the vee plow articulates .


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, the hoses on the Boss V are very close to the center "wedge" and rub. Also, when back in the V position they contact the springs. 
Figured I'd wrap them to prevent them from getting any damage.

I bought it from Northern Tool:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200365292_200365292

Also comes in 12ft rolls.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Was the 12' Roll enough ?? Just out of curosity how long did it take to wrap all your hoses ?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

3 - 12ft sections covered all my hose on my ExtremeV, took me about 45mins-1hr. 

Not sure on how much hoses are a Boss but I would guess one 12footer would not do it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice work DCS. thats a great idea with the hoses, the only issue i see is if you have to replace one during a storm, its gonna take a little time to unwrap the 2 tied together.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

06HD BOSS;657045 said:


> nice work DCS. thats a great idea with the hoses, the only issue i see is if you have to replace one during a storm, its gonna take a little time to unwrap the 2 tied together.


The stuff actually isn't reusable, it's just like tape, take it off and you have to put new stuff on, but it will protect the hoses and greatly extend their life.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought a 50' roll, not sure how much I used, still have some left on the roll.

On the Boss V all the hoses are routed by themselves. I'll take a picture later on when I go back out to the shop, just got back from plowing.

I wasn't paying attention to time, but definitely less than an hour.

Not enough room to wrap the entire 50' roll through by all the hoses, so I cut off good sized pieces. Ended up using 2 pieces per hose, wrapped the seam with the supplied PVC tape that you use on all the ends.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great, im glad you got to push snow last night!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We cover our lines with fire hose taken out of office and apartment buildings. It is the perfect size and it's never been used but it's 10 years old and you can get it for nothing because they just throw it out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a pic of the fire hose on a 10 year old Boss with original hydraulic hoses,


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You should post pictures of your own trucks, not mine. LOL


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

nice gotta love a console


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;657331 said:


> You should post pictures of your own trucks, not mine. LOL


Good point. LOL


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

JD Dave;657318 said:


> We cover our lines with fire hose taken out of office and apartment buildings. It is the perfect size and it's never been used but it's 10 years old and you can get it for nothing because they just throw it out.


damn good idea dave i took it from you but i got the nylon sheathing from my JD dealer  so much easier to work with and reusable !!!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, the sheathing is nice too.....all the hydro lines on my Case 90XT have the nylon sheathing on them.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I covered mine on my boss v here 2 years ago with a couple pieces of old black garden hose. worked great and still looks good


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

That looks good and we all need more storage. Where were you able to get an 08 console? I've got an
'07 with 40/20/40 seats that I'd like to do that same swap on. How much did it run you?


----------



## Oak Hills (Nov 30, 2008)

i like that center console idea


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought the Console (brackets included) off of ebay. $110 shipped.
Not all the auctions include the brackets, make sure to check before you buy.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

DCSpecial;659178 said:


> I bought the Console (brackets included) off of ebay. $110 shipped.
> Not all the auctions include the brackets, make sure to check before you buy.


Thanks man. I think I'll take a look and see what I can find. That doesn't sound like a bad price at all.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

tbrownell;658034 said:


> I covered mine on my boss v here 2 years ago with a couple pieces of old black garden hose. worked great and still looks good


Good Idea, this is what I'm going to do and much cheaper


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's the lines all wrapped:









Also added some of the Ford fender flares found on Lariat, King Ranch and Harley Davidson Edition models. 
Not real big, but they do help keep some of the spray from the tires off of the truck:


















And since I washed the truck I snapped some pics of the truck all cleaned up with the plow on it (handwashed the blade too )


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

And another:


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

^^looks great man. I might give mine a try with wrapping them in garden hose.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Truck looks awesome. I am still in love with that color lol.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice looking truck man, definitely unique. I would have done the same thing with the center console. Bench seats in the front serve no purpose for me, but storage does.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.

With the bright blue and the charcoal wheels it's almost like a big azz mini cooper as far as color scheme 


I had my buddy paint the truck, wanted a basecoat clear coat paint instead of the single stage that's on all our dump trucks. Definitely a bright color.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Does your buddy paint professionally? Or is it more of an on-the side thing?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

He has body shop in Waukegan, IL


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

If it's ok to ask what do you have into the paint job ??


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I paid $3200.
Bed was removed, all the handles, molding, mirrors, badges, etc.. were also removed. 
I did the metal work on my bumpers to recess the lights in, but they did the body work, and they sanded the chrome grille epoxy'd it and then painted it. Painted the door jambs, etc.. Basically made it so that you wouldn't know the truck was ever white.

Here's what the truck looked like in late March of last year straight from the dealer:

















I sold the chrome bumpers to a local guy who I believe is a member here as well since he was putting a 05-07 front end on his 03.

Paint was first and then straight to the tire store to trade in the POS continentals on the Silent Armor Pro Grades. Then the mods just sort of snowballed from there....common theme with me since I did the same with my personal truck 

I've since had the aftermarket hood, and fender flares done without paying any money and they fixed a few dents I had put in it the first year.........well, I fertilize and do weed control at his house and his parents house (3 acres total) so we trade work on the smaller stuff. Going to be fixing a front bumper from my 06 F-450 that one of my guys backed a ZTR into soon. I'll do the work, he's spraying the line-x type material on it.....going to paint a 08 SD tailgate to put on my 01, etc.. So it all works out.


----------

